# Rattling Shower door.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The lower part of the folding shower door, see arrow, is rattling against the shower tray when we are on the move.

The top of the shower door is held in place by a strap and is no problem.

Any ideas of how to stop, or cut down on the problem, of the lower part of the door rattling appreciated.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Cut a couple of 2" long pads from some stick on draught excluder available in any DIY outlet, stick them on so they act as a buffer between anything that is rattling.









ray.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We had the same problem with our last van. 
I found the best way to solve the problem was to buy a meter length of black foam pipe lagging, and slip it over the edge of the shower door.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Or some of the car door protector trim from Halfords


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've stuck some Draught excluder to the door, found some I had earlier, and that seems to be ok.

The foam pipe and door protectors may get used later if the excluder doesn't do its job after getting wet.

Thanks to all.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

If only they would make black foam pipe lagging in white :lol: 
Gets my vote though for rattling shower doors.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Tucano said:


> If only they would make black foam pipe lagging in white :lol:
> Gets my vote though :lol: for rattling shower doors.


Okay, it's not black it's charcol grey, but hey, I was asked for a solution not a fashion statement :lol: :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I got some of those small plastic wedges that builders use and just pop in where necessary before travelling, simple job to pull out when you want to shut the doors and back in when finished.

Mike


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Tucano - If only they would make black foam pipe lagging in white 

We used to have white pipe lagging in our Printing Factory many years ago - it was called Asbestos.

For some reason 'Elf and Safety had it taken away!

Sombre note - without Health and Safety regulations many of us would be long gone by now.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If something moves and shouldn't.......gaffa tape

If something doesn't move and should.......wd40

tony


----------

